# mode con



## scutch2222 (Sep 11, 2003)

Hello, 
I am currently running pc dos on my computer. I am in need of adjusting the keyboard repeat rate by using the mode con command 
IE... mode con rate=32 delay=1

Although this works from a cmd prompt in windows xp it is not a recognized command in PC DOS.  . My question is if there is anyway to drag that utility or command over to that machine and where do I find it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

What version of PC-DOS do you have?

Everything I research says PC-DOS should have the MODE command.


----------



## scutch2222 (Sep 11, 2003)

thats what I thought too, it is PCDOS version 7.0. I just tried reinstalling PCDOS 7 and still the same.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Perhaps you need the full syntax:
*MODE CON: RATE=32 DELAY=1*

The case should not matter, But the colon (":") might. It should be optional, but ... try it.

What is the error message you are getting, exactly.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Where to get *MODE*?
If you really did a re-install of PCDOS v7 you should have it already.

If not, then look at the files that you used to install from.
Search for "MODE.*"

If you see a MODE.COM file, use that.
If you find a MODE.CO_ file, then you will need to EXPAND it.

I can supply more detail, if needed, as to how to do that. For now, I won't bore you.


----------

